# Hubiera podido darle (subjunctive)



## Aymara

Hello, i have a question concerning the use of the subjunctive:
If I would want to say: "I could have given him this opportunity, but I didn´t." How would I translate this? These are my 2 options:
1. Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.
2. Pudiera haberle dado esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.
Which one is correct?


----------



## obz

_Podría haberle dado esta oportunidad...._
I could have given him this opportunity

That would be the correct translation.... It doesn't call the subjunctive, but the conditional.

You could use 'hubiera' but it would change the meaning / translation. But keep in mind 'Hubiera' can be used where other past subjunctives can't.

_Hubiera podido darle... 
I would have / might have been able to give him this opportunity..._


----------



## Aymara

Thank you for your quick reply! I understand what you´re saying, but I´m still kind of confused as to when you would use the conditional and when the subjunctive. Is it a matter of ´personal choice` --> could --> conditional and ´probability´ --> would --> subjunctive?


----------



## obz

Any conditional word in Spanish becomes 'would + the verb' except 'podría', this is 'could'... along with 'podía' which now that I think of it, may be the better translation.

Podía haberle dado....

Your sentence contains nothing subjunctive, it's indicative... You could have given him it. It's a fact, you were able, but you just didn't do it, you chose not to.

If you want to force something subjunctive here, you can... but not by the translation of your English sentence.

EG... 
'Si pudiera haberle dado la oportunidad, lo hubiera hecho'
'If I could have given him the opportunity, I would have'. 

This implies that you COULD NOT, but IF you could have, you would have... here we are talking against reality, and what you would do in fantasy land... this requires the subjunctive + conditional (again, 'hubiera' seems to get by where the normal conditional 'habría' makes sense to us foreigners  )

Me pidió que le diera la oportunidad.
He asked me to give him the opportunity.

This is subjunctive... because it's not indicative of what you did, just that he asked you to do it.

Your sentence just doesn't contain any direct translations that include the subjunctive.
Maybe a native will see it differently, but English being my first language, I can say there is no uncertainty or subjunctive clauses in 'I could have....' it's indicative, or perhaps conditional. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Aymara

Ok, I get it, you´re right, my sentence isn´t subjunctive at all. I just get subjunctive and conditional mixed up, because in English you would use the conditional for the subjunctive tense. I´m sure I´m gonna have more questions about this topic later on. Anyway, thanks a lot for the excellent explanation!


----------



## Rayines

Aymara said:


> Ok, I get it, you´re right, my sentence isn´t subjunctive at all. I just get subjunctive and conditional mixed up, because in English you would use the conditional for the subjunctive tense. I´m sure I´m gonna have more questions about this topic later on. Anyway, thanks a lot for the excellent explanation!


Hola Aymara y obz: En español es muy frecuente reemplazar el condicional por el subjuntivo en determinados verbos, como es el caso del auxiliar "haber". Por eso, lo que tan correctamente obz tradujo como "Podría haberle dado esta oportunidad.....", podemos decirlo como: "Habría podido darle esta oportunidad..."(menos común), o bien, muy frecuentemente, reemplazando el condicional por el subjuntivo: "Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad...." (es una forma muy común, y correcta).


----------



## obz

Rayines said:


> "Habría podido darle esta oportunidad..."(menos común), o bien, muy frecuentemente, reemplazando el condicional por el subjuntivo: "Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad...." (es una forma muy común, y correcta).



Gracias Rayines! (cuando un nativo dice que he explicado algo bien, hace que me sienta orgulloso!!  )

Sin embargo, tengo que discutir una cosa aquí... obviamente aquellas oraciones que nos has ejemplificado, son perfectos, pero es que, no traducen a la oración original, y si no me equivoco, implican un sentido... ligeramente diferente.


"Habría / Hubiera podido darle" Traduce como
I would have been able to give him......

Hace falta que haya un 'si/if'.... pues ok, le hubieras podido dar.... siiii/iiiif? ¿Qué? Si algo más hubiera sucedido...

La oración original, no contiene esta construcción.., por naturaleza es estrictamente indicativo.

¿Me equivoco? Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## chileno

Aymara said:


> Hello, i have a question concerning the use of the subjunctive:
> If I would want to say: "I could have given him this opportunity, but I didn´t." How would I translate this? These are my 2 options:
> 1. Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.
> 2. Pudiera haberle dado esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.
> Which one is correct?



For me it means : Podría haberle dado su oportunidad...

Am I that wrong?

(Take in consideration that I do not know much grammar.)


----------



## Rayines

obz said:


> Gracias Rayines! (cuando un nativo dice que he explicado algo bien, hace que me sienta orgulloso!!  )
> 
> Sin embargo, tengo que discutir una cosa aquí... obviamente aquellas oraciones que nos has ejemplificado, son perfectos, pero es que, no traducen a la oración original, y si no me equivoco, implican un sentido... ligeramente diferente.
> 
> 
> "Habría / Hubiera podido darle" Traduce como
> I would have been able to give him......
> 
> Hace falta que haya un 'si/if'.... pues ok, le hubieras podido dar.... siiii/iiiif? ¿Qué? Si algo más hubiera sucedido...
> 
> La oración original, no contiene esta construcción.., por naturaleza es estrictamente indicativo.
> 
> ¿Me equivoco? Espero tu respuesta.


No me quiero meter en la sutileza de la diferencia entre "I could have given him...." y "I would have been able to give him...." porque está fuera de mi alcance . Simplemente digo que en español, por lo menos en mi uso cotidiano, estas tres formas de decirlo tienen el mismo significado:
1) _Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice_. (Así es como seguramente lo habría dicho yo: es una posibilidad en el pasado, que no se dio, y al mismo tiempo, una cierta expresión de deseo).
2) _Habría podido darle esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice_. (Es raro que se diga así por acá; es muy correcto, pertenece casi al lenguaje literario; expresa también una acción que hubiera podido llevarse a cabo, pero no se hizo).
3) _Podría haberle dado esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice_. (La usaríamos indistintamente junto con las anteriores).
Disculpa si mis explicaciones gramaticales no son suficientes.
Agrego una página para entender un poco cuándo el subjuntivo puede usarse en lugar del condicional: http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...ática española/Condicional - alternancias.htm


----------



## obz

Rayines said:


> Disculpa si mis explicaciones gramaticales no son suficientes.



No no, no es que sean insuficientes... es que, conlleva una matiz de diferencia en inglés, y que yo sepa en español también.
Fue más una pregunta que debatir. 
¡Te lo agradezco por habernos echado la mano!

Si decís que son básicamente mismos, te creo y ajustaré mi entender del tema. 

Un saludo


----------



## Rayines

obz said:


> No no, no es que sean insuficientes... es que, conlleva una matiz de diferencia en inglés, y que yo sepa en español también.
> Fue más una pregunta que debatir.
> ¡Te lo agradezco por habernos echado la mano!
> 
> Si decís que son básicamente mismos, te creo y ajustaré mi entender del tema.
> 
> Un saludo


Mira: como ves, muchos antes "se divirtieron" con este tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=4864486 

(Si el link no funciona bien, avisame). El link no funciona, es la búsqueda en el foro de "podría haber" (sólo títulos).


----------



## obz

No, dice que no hay ningún hilo en este enlace.


----------



## Rayines

obz said:


> No, dice que no hay ningún hilo en este enlace.


Sí, me parecía que no iba a resultar. Puedes hacer tú mismo la búsqueda por "podría haber" (sólo en títulos) y te salen todos los hilos. Aquí tienes uno: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1303627&highlight=podr%EDa+haber
¡Suerte!


----------



## Yako

*Rayines *tiene razón, en español las tres formas son correctas y significan lo mismo. Es lo mismo decir:

1) _Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad (si yo hubiera querido), pero no lo hice_. 

2) _Habría podido darle esta oportunidad (si yo hubiera querido), pero no lo hice_. 

3) _Podría haberle dado esta oportunidad (si yo hubiera querido), pero no lo hice_.


Un saludo.


----------



## obz

No discuto que la tenga. Es que, este tiene otro sentido en inglés, lo del primera publicación.

En inglés 'can', de verdad, no es un verbo tal como 'poder'.. es un auxiliar que sirve en lugar, o complementa a verbos. Su 'pasado del indicativo' es 'could'... como condicional va de igual 'could'. Es que podría / pude / pudiera etc todos traducen como 'could', y eso causa un poco confusión

I could have given him... but I didn't

No lleva un sentido condicional sino pasado indicativo. Yako, has incluido con paréntesis, la clave... Si él hubiera incluido una clausula condicional (el 'si...'), entonces podría haber sido uno de los que has proporcionado.... pero no lo hizo. Por tanto dijo que 

'Podía haberle dado... pero no lo hice'

No discuto que lo que habéis escrito sea correcto, (porque yo lo digo idénticamente) sino que no significan lo mismo que el primer post.


----------



## SevenDays

Aymara said:


> Hello, i have a question concerning the use of the subjunctive:
> If I would want to say: "I could have given him this opportunity, but I didn´t." How would I translate this? These are my 2 options:
> 1. Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.
> 2. Pudiera haberle dado esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.
> Which one is correct?



Hello

I don't see the subjunctive or the conditional in this sentence. You are simply stating a fact:

I _could have_ given him this opportunity, but I didn't.
_Pude haberle_ dado esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.

Cheers


----------



## obz

SevenDays said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't see the subjunctive or the conditional in this sentence. You are simply stating a fact:
> 
> I _could have_ given him this opportunity, but I didn't.
> _Pude haberle_ dado esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.
> 
> Cheers



Así de fácil, lo que intentaba yo de decir


----------



## SevenDays

obz said:


> Así de fácil, lo que intentaba yo de decir



Hola

Me parece que Aymara quiere usar el condicional o el subjuntivo, y lo que has dicho tiene todo el sentido del mundo. 

Saludos


----------



## Peterrobertini7

obz said:


> _Podría haberle dado esta oportunidad...._
> I could have given him this opportunity
> 
> That would be the correct translation.... It doesn't call the subjunctive, but the conditional.
> 
> You could use 'hubiera' but it would change the meaning / translation. But keep in mind 'Hubiera' can be used where other past subjunctives can't.
> 
> _Hubiera podido darle...
> I would have / might have been able to give him this opportunity..._


My understanding in Spanish :
Past ability or chance  not done (*COULD+HAVE+PP*)with COULD :
Yo podría haberle ayudado pero no lo hice ( past ability or chance to do it but didn't) ( Podía haberle ayudado...
Pudiera haberle ayudado....
Pudiste tú haberle ayudado...
Yo pude haberle ayudado...
*Would have+pp UNREAL past* , imaginary situation
A past action that *possibly *happened.  :* the murderer could have driven here and dumped the body*.


----------



## NewdestinyX

obz said:


> Así de fácil, lo que intentaba yo de decir


Siento discrepar, Obz.. Pero en el inglés que hablo yo no hay diferencia alguna (sútil o "gross") entre 'I would have been able to' or 'I could have' - sintacticamente. La cuestión es en una diferencia de contexto entre 'posibilidad' versus 'capaz/habilidad física' "lo cual se puede expresar' con 'los dos arriba'. Habilidad físca en el pasado es 'could', solo, en inglés 'sin' «have».

Es más -- después de 'muchísimas entrevistas' de nativos para mi curso de la gramática -- descubrí que no hay nada de diferencia entre «podría/podía haberle dado» y «habría podido darle». Todos nativos me dijeron lo mismo.

En mis estudios 'tempranos' -- I 'so' wanted there to be a difference between the two Spanish ones -- because as I literally translated -- there was indeed a way to get over to English with 'different' words for each of the two in Spanish. But they 'all' told me they use them 'interchangeably'. It's the same thing with -- Debío haber dado algo... and Había debido dar algo. They're the same in meaning to the native Spanish speaking mind.

So I know what you're trying to establish here -- but it doesn't have traction for Spanish speakers - that there's any diference beween the two in Spanish.

Grant


----------



## obz

NewdestinyX said:


> Siento discrepar, Obz.. Pero en el inglés que hablo yo no hay diferencia alguna (sútil o "gross") entre 'I would have been able to' or 'I could have' - sintacticamente. La cuestión es en una diferencia de contexto entre 'posibilidad' versus 'capaz/habilidad física' "lo cual se puede expresar' con 'los dos arriba'. Habilidad físca en el pasado es 'could', solo, en inglés 'sin' «have».



I hate to disagree with you, because your English grammar supercedes my own on a regular basis (so I anticipate an exhilarating response  )_ but _there is a fundamental difference between;

_'I would have been able to'_ and_ 'I could have'_ IN several contexts. Could serves as an indicative continuous past in English, as well as a conditional. It's really '2 words'. Yes, many contexts they can as well be the same words they are so synonymous.

_When I was young I could run all day._
This is a fact, there is no condition or hypothesis. This hinges on nothing, and nothing will change this fact. I *was able / used to be able* to run all day. (podía / era capaz)

_If I had a pair of shoes, I could run all day._
This is pure conjecture, I don't have the shoes... but if I _did,_ then I *'would be able'* to run all day.(podría / sería capaz)

So in saying _'I could have given him'_... with no conditional 'hook', without an 'if'... it's synonym is _'I was able to give him.... but I didn't'_. This is pure indicative.

If it were dependent on something, 'I would have given him.... IF he had asked' then, it would be a sentence of subjunction_ (if he had asked) _and condition _(I would have given)_.

Granted, it can be 'implied'... that conditional hook
I could have ran all day (if I had wanted to)... This is now conditional, but in the example here, there is no such implication.

Be them all the same in Spanish, but... there is a difference English.

I hope either this is right, or I learn something about English today. 

Un saludo Sr.


----------



## Yako

*obz*, como nativo se supone que tengo un "feeling" especial con mi lengua que me permite diferenciar pequeños matices con los que los no nativos tendrían dificultad, y como nativo debo decir que no aprecio ningún cambio sustancial en el significado de las tres oraciones antes mencionadas y yo las usaría indistintamente. Si tú sí eres capaz de encontrarles un significado distinto de veras que te felicito, pero si para un nativo como yo significan básicamente lo mismo, creo que ponerse a buscar pequeños e insignificantes matices le hace un flaco favor a un no nativo *Aymara*, y creo que más que ayudarle lo que estamos haciendo es complicarle más la cuestión.

*Aymara *sólo quiere saber si 

"Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice."
"Pudiera haberle dado esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice."

son correctas como traducción de 

"I could have given him this opportunity, but I didn´t.

Y la respuesta en mi opinión es un SÍ rotundo. Incluso pensé en contestarte que también "Pude haberle dado/pude darle esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice" también puede ser usada con el mismo significado, pero preferí no hacerlo para no complicarle en lugar de ayudarle.

El caso es que si un nativo como yo utilizaría ambas oraciones indistintamente, no veo motivo para que *Aymara *no pueda hacerlo. 

Las oraciones, con o sin paréntesis, tengan o no cláusulas condicionales, son absolutamente correctas y significan esencialmente lo mismo. 

Y no, no es cierto que se necesite una condición "si/if" para poder utilizar condicional perfecto o pretérito pluscuanperfecto de subjuntivo, ¿quién te ha dicho eso?.

En español, como ha sido repetido hasta la saciedad en este mismo foro, existe una equivalencia entre condiconal-pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo y condicional perfecto-pretérito pluscuanperfecto de subjuntivo. De esta manera es lo mismo decir:

- Querría hablar con el encargado / Quisiera hablar con el encargado. (aunque creo que es más frecuente ésta última).

- Me habría gustado verte ayer / Me hubiera gustado verte ayer.

¿Dónde está el "if/si" en esas oraciones?. ¿Dónde? ¿Para qué necesitas una cláusula condicional?. Para nada. ""Habría / Hubiera podido darle otra oportunidad" es una oración completa con pleno sentido que no necesita nada más, igual que no lo necesita "Me habría/hubiera gustado verte ayer".

Te recomiendo que no trates de hacer equivalencias inglés-español y basarte en la forma en que una oración es correcta en inglés para juzgar si es también correcta en español, porque cometerás muchos errores. Por ejemplo, en inglés no puedes decir "If you had studied you had passed the exam", tiene que ser "If you had studied you would have passed the exam", ¡en cambio en español sí puedes!, es perfectamente posible y correcto utilizar pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo en ambos extremos de la oración: "Si hubieras estudiado hubieras aprobado". Y también es posible la forma "inglesa": "Si hubieras estudiado habrías aprobado". 

En fin, nada más que añadir, salvo que como he dicho antes, creo que en lugar de ayudar a *Aymara* y resolver su duda, le estamos liando y creándole muchas dudas nuevas.

Un saludo.


----------



## obz

Yako, nadie me dijo que se requiera todo el tiempo, tampoco lo dije yo.... y entiendo cada uno de tus puntos Yako, ademas estoy indiscutiblemente de acuerdo.

El temita revolvía sobre lo que dijo en inglés y la diferencia que se conllevó.... He fracasado de expresarme. Mejor que deje el tema como está. Seguro que cada una frase que se ha puesto porque es correcto. Nunca se dijo que no fuesen... Solo cuestionaba al significados detrás de ellas... para que tradujeran mejor.

Aymara tiene más respuestas correctas que jamas va a necesitar.

Con toda humildad, lo siento por haberle confundido al tema. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Yako

obz said:


> Yako, nadie me dijo que se requiera todo el tiempo, tampoco lo dije yo.... y entiendo cada uno de tus puntos Yako, ademas estoy indiscutiblemente de acuerdo.
> 
> El temita revolvía sobre lo que dijo en inglés y la diferencia que se conllevó.... He fracasado de expresarme. Mejor que deje el tema como está. Seguro que cada una frase que se ha puesto porque es correcto. Nunca se dijo que no fuesen... Solo cuestionaba al significados detrás de ellas... para que tradujeran mejor.
> 
> Aymara tiene más respuestas correctas que jamas va a necesitar.
> 
> Con toda humildad, lo siento por haberle confundido al tema.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
Por supuesto que no tienes por qué disculparte por dar tu punto de vista sobre un tema (precisamente para eso está el foro, para discutir sobre los entresijos de ambas lenguas). Sólo digo que, en mi humilde opinión, quizás estemos liando el tema demasiado y creando nuevas dudas al autor del mensaje en lugar de resolverle la que tenía.

Por otro lado es evidente que tu dominio del español es excelente, pero quizás tu búsqueda de la perfección te esté llevando demasiado lejos y te haga "buscarle los cinco pies al gato" (do you understand this expression?), es decir, buscar cosas que no existen. 

Por supuesto ni que decir tiene que si tienes cualquier cosa que añadir, tienes una duda, o simplemente quieres seguir debatiendo sobre esta cuestión porque aún no la tienes lo suficientemente clara, aquí estamos para ello. Así que go ahead!.


Sin más, mis más cordiales saludos.

PD: Da gusto leer en estos foros a gente como tú o *NewdestinyX*, con un dominio del español que no tiene nada que envidiar al de los nativos. De hecho creo que muchos nativos deberían aprender un poco de vosotros...


----------



## Ynez

obz said:


> I hope either this is right, or I learn something about English today.



obz, you have been giving long explanations about indicative and subjunctive in English, but all seem to me to be preconceived ideas, because you did not give us a simple example of a whole sentence with meaning to show the difference between "would have been able to give him an opportunity" and "could have given him an opportunity". When you give us some clear whole example with this particular meaning, I will believe what you are saying.





			
				aymara said:
			
		

> 1. Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.
> 2. Pudiera haberle dado esta oportunidad, pero no lo hice.



Hubiera podido darle esta oportunidad =
Habría podido darle esta oportunidad =
Podría haberle dado esta oportunidad =
Podía haberle dado esta oportunidad =
Pude haberle dado esta oportunidad 


I am afraid all this is good for just this particular example. If we think of other examples we could start seeing some little nuance differentiating some of the uses. I remember some other threads where we have been able to find differences depending on the tense used.


----------



## Ynez

Pensando un poco más en el tema, creo que todas las opciones significan lo mismo en español porque la idea aquí es *capacidad*, y no se ve ninguna otra idea posible por el concepto en sí expresado, que depende de mí (_*Yo* podría haberle_...), y no tiene sentido considerar la "posibilidad" de que algo sucediera o no. Simplemente yo tenía capacidad para haberle dado esa oportunidad.

En otro ejemplo._ Él no vino porque no quiso, pero..._:

Hubiera podido venir =
Habría podido venir =
Podría haber venido =
Podía haber venido =

esas son las que más me gustan, también nos referimos a la capacidad.


Si la cuestión es que no sabemos si vino o no:

_- ¿Sabes si Juan vino el mes pasado esos dos días que dijo que iba a venir?
- Pues primero dijo que sí que venía, luego dijo que no...así que no sé. Creo que no vino, pero no estoy segura, 

podría haber venido
pudo haber venido
puede que viniera
_


He especificado lo de "dos días el mes pasado" para que la acción estuviera ya pasada. Me doy cuenta de que este tema es realmente complicado y hace falta un contexto concreto para ver las posibilidades.

Tiene que haber alguna forma infalible que siempre nos valga para cada caso concreto, aparte de que haya más posibilidades, pero esa respuesta no la tengo. 


Por si a alguien le apetece leer más divagaciones sobre el tema. --> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=598414


----------



## NewdestinyX

obz said:


> I hate to disagree with you, because your English grammar supercedes my own on a regular basis (so I anticipate an exhilarating response  )_ but _there is a fundamental difference between;
> 
> _'I would have been able to'_ and_ 'I could have'_ IN several contexts. Could serves as an indicative continuous past in English, as well as a conditional. It's really '2 words'. Yes, many contexts they can as well be the same words they are so synonymous.
> 
> _When I was young I could run all day._
> This is a fact, there is no condition or hypothesis. This hinges on nothing, and nothing will change this fact. I *was able / used to be able* to run all day. (podía / era capaz)
> 
> _If I had a pair of shoes, I could run all day._
> This is pure conjecture, I don't have the shoes... but if I _did,_ then I *'would be able'* to run all day.(podría / sería capaz)
> 
> So in saying _'I could have given him'_... with no conditional 'hook', without an 'if'... it's synonym is _'I was able to give him.... but I didn't'_. This is pure indicative.
> 
> If it were dependent on something, 'I would have given him.... IF he had asked' then, it would be a sentence of subjunction_ (if he had asked) _and condition _(I would have given)_.
> 
> Granted, it can be 'implied'... that conditional hook
> I could have ran all day ( if I had wanted to)... This is now conditional, but in the example here, there is no such implication.
> 
> Be them all the same in Spanish, but... there is a difference English.
> 
> I hope either this is right, or I learn something about English today.
> 
> Un saludo Sr.


The problem, Obz, is that you're clouding the issue... I need you to focus like a lazar beam..  We were 'only' talking about 'could have + PP' versus 'would have been able to + inf' -- in contexts of 'possibility to do  -- where one did or didn't do it'.. which is the subject of this thread. In 'that context' -- there is not a shred of difference between the two in the English language. There just isn't. "Could have ran run all day" is also a possibility context. And all uses of 'could have' imply a conditional hook - because they are 'possibility' syntaxes. 

Could can only project past, without 'have', when it's a context of physical ability/resources/capacity to do then only 'could' is used.. and this implies no conditional clause.

So if we keep a laser beam focus we can clear this up a bit..

Grant


----------



## obz

NewdestinyX said:


> The problem, Obz, is that you're clouding the issue... I need you to focus like a lazar beam..



Claro que sí. Yo me rindo . Le buscaré la quinta para otro día 
Gracias por participar y contribuir!


----------

